# Warden of the Blade, Shadowsword cover arts



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Haven‘t seen these two posted up here yet: 

Warden of the Blade by David Annandale 










Shadowsword by Guy Haley 










Quite liked _Baneblade_, so definitely looking forward to _Shadowsword_. As for _Warden of the Blade_, Annandales books are very inconsistent as to whatever they are great or bad, but cautiously optimistic due to the subject matter.


----------



## Knockagh (Mar 31, 2016)

Bought wardens of the blade, but in already itching to get baneblade. I loved the novel and an excuse to reread wouldn't be a waste. It's just I spent too much this month on pre orders along with HH and beast books! But I'm sure I will crumble eventually. Baneblade isn't limited edition so it shouldn't sell too quick. Although Russ is definitely hanging around unsold longer than I thought.


----------

